# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  ο Stevie έφυγε ......

## jk21

Πριν λιγες ωρες μιλησα με συγγενικο προσωπο ,που εδω και λιγες μερες βαζει νερο στα πουλακια μου (αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι εκτος Αθηνας )  .Ολα τα αλλα ειναι οκ ,αλλα ο  Stevie *Μια major αγαπη γεννιεται !!!*δεν ζουσε . Δεν ειχε δωσει καποια σημαδια , παρα μια κοντανασα οταν εβαζα το χερι για να του αλλαξω φαγητο και αντιλαμβανοτανε την κινηση (ηταν τυφλος ) .Παντα τρομαζε και πηγαινε στο βαθος ,αλλα τελευταια παρουσιαζε ποτε ποτε αυτο .Τον ειχα κοιταξει στην κοιλια και στο στομα και ηταν οκ .Δεν ξερω αν ηταν απλα θεμα ηλικιας ,γιατι νομιζω περυσι μου ειχε πει ο Γιαννης οτι ηταν 5 χρονων (αρα γυρω στα 6 φετος ,ουτε μεγαλη ,αλλα ουτε και μικρη ηλικια για καρδερινα )

Καλο του ταξιδι ....

----------


## rafa

Καλο ταξιδι.λυπαμε για την απολεια σου.συλυπιτηρια

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ....

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Sick0004:

----------


## amastro

Κρίμα τον άρχοντα.
Ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακός, είχα πάθει πλάκα όταν τον είδα από κοντά.

----------


## eyes lf

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη ... Καλο ταξιδι ....

----------


## teo24

Καλο ταξιδι Stevie :Sick0004:

----------


## ninos

καλό ταξίδι φιλαράκο

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα Δημήτρη. Ήταν πολύ όμορφο και μοναδικό πουλάκι!!
Καλό του ταξίδι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συλλυπητήρια......Τώρα θα πετάει ελεύθερος ο υπέροχος Stevie  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του.... λυπαμαι πολυ κυριε δημητρη.....

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό σου ταξίδι. Τώρα εισαι ελεύθερος και συ.

----------


## johnrider

Kαλο ταξιδι stevie.

----------


## jimk1

Καλο δρομο

----------


## G.T

καλο του ταξιδι να εχει κοουτς......ητν κουκλος.................

----------


## geo_ilion

καλο ταξιδι να εχει ο μικρουλης
 λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη

----------


## petran

Λυπαμαι και εγω,με τη σειρα μου Δημητρη.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι,στα χερια σου,περασε παρα πολυ καλά.
Με συγκινησε,το οτι ηταν τυφλο το πουλακι.
Θα μαθω περισσοτερα απο τον Αντρεα,ή θα μου πεις εσυ καποια στιγμη.
Καλη συνεχεια στις διακοπες σου..

----------


## jk21

Πετρο ο Ανδρεας απλα ειχε ερθει σπιτι και ειχε δει και απο κοντα το πουλακι και σιγουρα θα θυμαται την εικονα ενος πανεμορφου λεβεντικου παραστηματος ,που μπορουσες να το πλησιασεις κατα προσωπο σε ελαχιστους ποντους ,επειδη το καημενακι δεν εβλεπε .Το πως βρεθηκε το πουλακι κοντα μου , υπαρχει στο συνδεσμο στο πρωτο ποστ ,οπου καποτε σας το ειχα παρουσιασει .Ηταν δωρο απο εναν πολυ καλο φιλο ,ενος πουλιου που ηξερε οτι θα αγαπησω οσο και κεινος

----------


## petran

Διαβασα πριν λιγο ολο το σχετικο αρθρο.
Τελικα,πιστευω,οτι ακομα και τα ''ζωντανά'',εχουν το τυχερο τους,πανω στη γη.
Επισης,να ''τολμησω'' να υποθεσω,οτι ακομα ενας λογος που εισαι στεναχωρημενος,ειναι,πως ''εφυγε'' και εσυ δεν ησουν κοντα του..

----------


## jk21

Ετσι ..... ισως κατι να καταλαβαινα ,αν τελικα ηταν παθολογικες οι αιτιες και να το προλαβαινα .Εγινε ομως .... δεν μπορω πια να κανω κατι

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλο ταξιδι.

----------


## antoninio

..κριμα..προσφατα τον ειχα γνωρισει σπιτι σου Δημητρη...

----------


## gordon

Καλό του ταξίδι!

----------


## xrisam

Να αναπαυτει η η ψυχούλα του...

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Λυπάμαι για το μικρούλι ! 
Πανέμορφος ήταν  ! *  :Sick0004:

----------


## Esmi

Καλό ταξίδι στο μικρούλι...

----------


## kaxiboy

λυπάμαι πολύ..

----------

